# Some of my stuff electronic or otherwise -works in progress



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I have attached a files of one of my guitar pieces which is a bit different- maybe even a bit Zappish (hopefully file size wont be to big), as I recorded using the Fender Strat but sounds more like keyboards. Used effects pedal (of course), then thru an old Teac 3 head tape deck (hence some background noise) then onto of all things a harddisk video recorder(bloody 100Mb file), then finally I converted to MP3- then to an Avi file then uploaded to Utube mmm after all that it sounds like bits of tape cut up thrown on the floor then stuck back together - must be a better way - might go back to just using my PA recording system next time .... lol - I'll try and upload the un messed up version sometime.


----------

